# Gäsbock 11 Lambrecht MTB Marathon



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Saturday 7 May 2011
Gäsbock 11 Lambrecht Marathon
Last year they said it was the last time they would do this marathon, but they are back. I would suggest registering early to ensure you get a spot and to get your finisher prize.

Cost is 20 euro or 25 euros if you want the special finisher prize.

http://www.xn--gsbockbiker-l8a.de/html/marathon.html

go here to register
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=3402&lang=de


----------

